

Dogecoin random block reward NOT actually random and some people are "cheating" - ck2
http://www.reddit.com/r/dogemining/comments/1x1p76/something_is_rotten_in_the_state_of_doge_mining/

======
gus_massa
I made a graph of the values in the post:
[http://imgur.com/a/o4jZt](http://imgur.com/a/o4jZt)

The linear regression has R^2=0,5. It’s a low value and the points are not
very well aligned.

I think that this is suspicious, but someone has to do a real statistical
analysis to be sure that this is a real problem and not an unlucky
coincidence.

On the other hand, even if this is not happening yet, it looks like a
interesting idea for the bad people.

------
hooo
Modifying the reward structure changes the economics of the currency. They are
following the incentive structure outlined by the currency's creators. I'm not
sure this would be considered cheating...

------
Scaevolus
There are a fair number of altcoins with random rewards. I bet similar attacks
are possible on them as well.

